# Allen counsels Redd about comeback from injury



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Allen offered a bit of player-to-player advice to Redd as he comes back from his knee injury.
> 
> "I told him that whatever goes on here for the rest of the season, he's back now and I said from a player perspective, you have to get everybody on the same page and you have to create a ship that's unsinkable and you have to make sure that you make all the young guys understand what winning is about.
> 
> "You may not win the game but understand how to do things the right way when you get in that locker room together. Because he's been gone, so you see certain things that are happening and as a veteran player, you have to make sure everyone is on the same page. That's what he has to institute once he kind of gets back."


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117502723.html


----------

